
Redux Sucks with React-Native - fjcaetano
http://blog.flaviocaetano.com/post/redux-sucks-with-react-native/
======
acemarke
Hi, I'm a Redux maintainer. I'll repeat the comment I made on your blog for
visibility.

Running your reducers is almost never the perf bottleneck - updating the UI
is. Most slice reducers are either switch statements or lookup tables, in
which case there's effectively no work to do if the action doesn't matter for
this reducer. See our FAQ entry at [0] for more details.

If you have specific examples where Redux performance is an issue, please ping
me @acemarke in Twitter or Reactiflux, and I'd be happy to offer advice.

[0] Performance: Won't calling "all my reducers" for each action be slow?
[https://redux.js.org/faq/performance#wont-calling-all-my-
red...](https://redux.js.org/faq/performance#wont-calling-all-my-reducers-for-
each-action-be-slow)

~~~
bacro
You are only telling part of the story here. What about the connect in the UI?
mapStateToProps is called every single time the store is updated unless you
provide a areStatesEqual function in each component you intend to connect to
the store. This seems much more complicated that it should be. I have a react
native app that receives market data quotes in real time and I have used redux
to store all those market data updates along other data and now I regret it.
If I had stored the data in POJOs and implement a very basic implementation of
observer pattern would not only be more performant than would have been easier
to implement. To connect the POJOs to the UI, I would only have created a
smart component that connected to it and that's it. No redux, redux-sagas,
areStatesEqual, mapStateToProps, reselect and all that. What do you think?

------
fjcaetano
There, I said it.

